# [Polish NR] Przemysław Kaleta 28.89 4x4 single



## Sajwo (May 3, 2014)




----------



## TheDubDubJr (May 3, 2014)

Awesome man!


----------



## kcl (May 3, 2014)

Dang, awesome solve!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 3, 2014)

Nice!!


----------



## Iggy (May 4, 2014)

Woah, well done!


----------

